

Larry Ellison: Steve Jobs was 'our Edison' - dunamis1
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57598225-37/larry-ellison-steve-jobs-was-our-edison/

======
mtgx
Good thing we still have Elon Musk left, which seems to be both Edison and
"Tesla" combined.

~~~
allanmacgregor
Came here to say that. I hope that Elon Musk maintains a more 'Tesla' like
approach than an Edison one.

~~~
seunosewa
Wasn't Edison more successful?

